# Kindle Fire on Clearance at Target



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just saw the kindle fire on clearance at my local Target store for $169.98.  Extra 5% off if you use your Target card. Pretty good deal!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Clearing the decks for a new model maybe .... ?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Or because Target isn't carrying Kindles any more, and is getting rid of what's left in their inventory.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I know Target has stopped carrying them.  I've been in at least four different Target stores recently and haven't seen a single Kindle related item.  It's a pretty good deal if you're in the market or one!


----------



## 350X (May 25, 2012)

With new versions coming out for xmas, retailer who pre buy their stock are dumping what they can before they get stuck with them and have to sell em for $99 each. [wholesale cost]


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Making room for the KF2


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Or because Target isn't carrying Kindles any more, and is getting rid of what's left in their inventory.


Yep! They quit carrying them late June/early July. Anything being sold now is just final supply. There's a thread here that went on and on about Target's decision to dump Amazon.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats a pretty good deal, snap them up and get them on eBay!


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

The short version of a long story is that Target are fed up of people going to the stores and examining goods getting advise from the staff and then buying online. And they felt that Amazon was encouraging this. I worked at Target and often at the Electronics desk and several times people would spend 20 minutes choosing a camera, whip out there iPhones, check the price on Amazon, say "Thanks for the help" to me and be on their merry way.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

LarryWilmot said:


> The short version of a long story is that Target are fed up of people going to the stores and examining goods getting advise from the staff and then buying online. And they felt that Amazon was encouraging this. I worked at Target and often at the Electronics desk and several times people would spend 20 minutes choosing a camera, whip out there iPhones, check the price on Amazon, say "Thanks for the help" to me and be on their merry way.


Sorry to say that I've been guilty of that. I've also heard it said that Best Buy is becoming known as Amazon's showroom, lol. By the way, my son is now a proud Kindle Fire owner. I had a coupon for $5 off a purchase of $50 or more, and used my Red Card for an additional 5% off. After taxes I paid around $165. I got the last one, too!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually would have purchased my Kindle Fire at Target after playing with their floor model, except they never kept very many of them in stock.  I don't know if it was just our store but even after purchasing my Fire I decided to keep an eye on Target's stock and they never had one available when I would go in.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yep, that's how it has been for me too Kindlegrl. I would have sold 3 for them at Target if they had just had them in stock. I would take my mom's friends mine, they would want one, we'd go to Target, none in stock.. ever since they came out. I managed to get one at Radio Shack for one of the ladies, the other two were Amazon orders.


----------

